# Morel Finds in Cumberland/York Counties



## PhilliesMorels

Anybody have harvest reports for south central PA? Please post finds. This year seems to be late compared to the last couple years. Only found a few tiny ones several days ago where they normally pop prior to the 20th of April. I'm going out now to check a different spot.


----------



## pchunter1231

PhilliesMorels said:


> Anybody have harvest reports for south central PA? Please post finds. This year seems to be late compared to the last couple years. Only found a few tiny ones several days ago where they normally pop prior to the 20th of April. I'm going out now to check a different spot.


Good luck, i checked some spots this morning and NADA. I dont remember a season running this late.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

I know, tell me about it, I'm beginning to panic, lol. It's been an unusual spring. For example, I've found mayapples a foot high and expanded and a mile away they are just poking through. We've had the moisture and I thought it's been warm enough, so why aren't the morels popping? Heck, they've been picking morels in counties north of us already.


----------



## Charman03

Nothing last week in Cumberland, going out to check again right now. Any crappies biting yet?


----------



## Antiquated notions

PhilliesMorels said:


> Anybody have harvest reports for south central PA? Please post finds. This year seems to be late compared to the last couple years. Only found a few tiny ones several days ago where they normally pop prior to the 20th of April. I'm going out now to check a different spot.


Got out yesterday and Checked a stand of tulips plus my regular spots. Found nothing. I'm a bit worried plus looks like there calling for temps in the high eighties later in the week. Hopefully this week for us fingers crossed


----------



## Antiquated notions

Antiquated notions said:


> Got out yesterday and Checked a stand of tulips plus my regular spots. Found nothing. I'm a bit worried plus looks like there calling for temps in the high eighties later in the week. Hopefully this week for us fingers crossed


I'm in York county by the way


----------



## morelsxs

Check out the Cumberland find on the PA MORELS 2018 FINDS thread.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

Charman03 said:


> Nothing last week in Cumberland, going out to check again right now. Any crappies biting yet?


I thought I recognized your name from the iceshanty. We were hit'n crappie a couple weeks after ice-out at Pinchot...had a two good evenings, but haven't been back since. Good luck pick'n.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

morelsxs said:


> Check out the Cumberland find on the PA MORELS 2018 FINDS thread.


Thanks. I did, however, those finds are in the western part of PA, with the exception of the one post, so I started this thread for people that pick in my region. 
This is the latest season for morels that I can recall.


----------



## bkos

Hey Antiquated notions. Writing from western PA. Have you found morels in the tulip poplar stand before? I have been hunting morels for several years now and every year, I spend some time searching a large stand of tulip poplars that is near one of my regular spots. I have only found one single morel in this stand over the years, but I continue to return to this spot in hopes to find black morels like others find around tulip poplars. I guess I keep returning because of that single morel I found a few years ago. Everything looks good in that area, but only one morel???. am I wasting my time there? Anyone?


----------



## Antiquated notions

bkos said:


> Hey Antiquated notions. Writing from western PA. Have you found morels in the tulip poplar stand before? I have been hunting morels for several years now and every year, I spend some time searching a large stand of tulip poplars that is near one of my regular spots. I have only found one single morel in this stand over the years, but I continue to return to this spot in hopes to find black morels like others find around tulip poplars. I guess I keep returning because of that single morel I found a few years ago. Everything looks good in that area, but only one morel???. am I wasting my time there? Anyone?


That was the first time searching that stand as I just found it. I have found blacks around tulips before just not in that particular area but I'll keep checking because I figure out of 20-30 tulips there has to be something.


----------



## PhilliesMorels

Nice pick Charman. Looks like the peckerheads are up already...I usually don't find them till the yellows start.
AIas, I finally found some grays close to the border of York and Cumberland counties around tulip poplars. The forecasted temps should really get them popping now.


----------



## Charman03

PhilliesMorels said:


> View attachment 5879
> Nice pick Charman. Looks like the peckerheads are up already...I usually don't find them till the yellows start.
> AIas, I finally found some grays close to the border of York and Cumberland counties around tulip poplars. The forecasted temps should really get them popping now.


Nice find. Did you find many or just a few? I think those are just starting


----------



## PhilliesMorels

Charman03 said:


> Nice find. Did you find many or just a few? I think those are just starting


18, all greys.


----------



## Charman03

Anybody on any yellows yet


----------



## PhilliesMorels

Charman03 said:


> Anybody on any yellows yet


I haven't found any yellows around here yet, but my buddy in Schuylkill county found a pile of'em yesterday in an old apple orchard. And he's usually a week behind me. It's been an odd season for me so far. I'm in the bush now and going to check one of my yellow spots. I'll let ya know if I find any. I'm going to pick the blacks later this afternoon at a spot I've been holding off on because I wanted to give them a chance to grow more. We need rain!


----------



## Charman03

Well we got the rain today. I'm going to be on the lookout tomorrow and hopefully add some mushrooms to my fillets


----------



## Charman03

PhilliesMorels said:


> I haven't found any yellows around here yet, but my buddy in Schuylkill county found a pile of'em yesterday in an old apple orchard. And he's usually a week behind me. It's been an odd season for me so far. I'm in the bush now and going to check one of my yellow spots. I'll let ya know if I find any. I'm going to pick the blacks later this afternoon at a spot I've been holding off on because I wanted to give them a chance to grow more. We need rain!


Any luck?


----------

